# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Me ndihmoni ?

## Moltisanti

Nje user ka nje problem. Nese deshiron te hyje ne faqen e forumit i shfaqet:"There is no website configured at this address.
You are seeing this page because there is nothing configured for the site you have requested. If you think you are seeing this page in error, please contact the site administrator or datacenter responsible for this site."

Mund te me thoni se cfare i duhet te bej qe te mund te hyj serish ne forum? 
 Flm

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Eshte mesazh qe se kam pare asnjehere edhe me sa di une edhe eksperienca ime internet explorer nuk ka nje page te tille. jep me shume info si futet ky shoku jot ne internet cfare adrese perdor per te hapur forumin shqitpare ne ca shteti ndodhet .. cfare kompjuteri perdor cfare browser etj etj

ardi

----------


## Moltisanti

Flm njehere per pergjigjen. 
Kjo faqe shfaqet si me moxillan si dhe me explorer "There is no website configured at this address.
You are seeing this page because there is nothing configured for the site you have requested. If you think you are seeing this page in error, please contact the site administrator or datacenter responsible for this site.
About cPanel:

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at http://www.cpanel.net/. Please be advised that cPanel is not a webhosting company itself, and as such is not responsible for content found elsewhere on this site."
[06:11:47] ElDa says: Ndersa nese hyn permes google.com, pasi jep aty te search forumishqiptar, kur klikon mbi forumishqiptar.com i del: "Not Found
The requested URL /login.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/1.3.34 Server at orion1.diamoxservers.com Port 80".

Ka hyre dhe tek TOOLS-OPSIONS dhe ka bere DELETE COOKIES e HISTORY dhe prape se prape ka te njejtin problem.

Personi ndodhet ne Gjermani dhe kete problem mesa thote e ka prej dy-tre ditesh.  

rrofsh lale.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo qe thua eshte e cuditshmepasi ajo po mundohet te hyje direkt ne panelin e administrimit te komplet website sic eshtepsh CPanel thoi te provoje kete adrese per te pare nese hyn apo jo 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com:80/index.php 

gjithashtu i sygjeroj te beje nje skan per adaware ede viruse te ndryshme ne kompjuter mund te jte dicka qe ja korupton edhe i drejton paketat e webbrowser diku tjeter

Edhe gjithashtu nje nder kur i del ajo faqja qe nuk eshte konfiguruar etj ta kopjoje ate link edhe te ta jape ty ta futesh ne forum mbase e marim vesh me mire se cfare po ndodh
Ardi

----------


## GrifshA_

Ardi shume flm se arrita te hyj une. Ngaqe mesa duket download accelerator kishte spyware.

Faleminderit shume Ardi.

----------

